# WOW! Tylers New Avatar IS HOT!



## Ricci (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice pic hun!! Id date ya! ... but im way to old for yaz

PS Michal .. this isnt to make u upset

xoxox


----------



## han (Dec 18, 2006)

:rotfl:


----------



## Lia (Dec 18, 2006)

Watch out, he's already taken by Michal. She might get jealous :eusa_whistle:


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL. Ditto, but in a very innocent manner, I agree :add_twinkle:


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 18, 2006)

lol


----------



## Ricci (Dec 18, 2006)

Naw I messaged her and said hope she wont mind lol

PS what I really meant was it a very nice pic of him

Im 36 Hes what 20?

wayyy outta my league lol


----------



## yupyupme (Dec 18, 2006)

I have not seen it yet but he is MichalÂ´s.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They are definitely a really nice couple!


----------



## Ricci (Dec 18, 2006)

I know he is w/ Michal known this since summer


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 18, 2006)

They've only been together for about 2 weeks! I think she was still with her exbf last summer!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 18, 2006)

See, now I have to go check either his profile or Michal's to see what it looks like! LOL!


----------



## Ricci (Dec 18, 2006)

hmm is there another Tyler on MUT?


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 18, 2006)

No


----------



## Ricci (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh :tocktock:


----------



## daer0n (Dec 18, 2006)

Aww, both Michal and Tyler are cute, i don't think she'll mind about your comment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> doesnt look like you meant it in a "bad" way?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 18, 2006)

i didn't see it yet


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 18, 2006)

if i was angry it will be just about the fact that you say that tyler is hot

he is more than hot ....... comon....

he smart

funny

got a awsome personelty

he intrsting

and he hell......yummy

yea

i know that he irresisteble

but he all mine


----------



## daer0n (Dec 18, 2006)

Lol, if she would have said that you WOULD have gotten mad haha, just kidding, that is great that you love him so much :laughing:


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 18, 2006)

i left my ex in the 2711

im with tyler since the 2911

but i fall for him from our first post

i love him so much

(sorry)

I LOVE HIM SO MUCH

(THATS BETTER)


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 18, 2006)

Michal, you're so cute!! I thought you'd been together for about 2 weeks now!! That's awesome!! You're about to have your 3 week anniversary on Wednesday!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Dec 18, 2006)

Ah...those dating times, i miss them lol


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 18, 2006)

I know, I miss them too! Too bad Michal and Tyler haven't even met in person yet! That will be so exciting for them because they've already fallen in love!!


----------



## Ricci (Dec 18, 2006)

I am innnocent!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 18, 2006)

That's why i think it's so cool too, cause i met my hubby on the internet too, and when we met, i almost pass out lol :laughing:


----------



## Ricci (Dec 18, 2006)

Well I am happy for them both .. when r they going to meet??


----------



## Kathy (Dec 18, 2006)

As soon as Tyler can save the money to go all the way to Israel. Poor things. Brings true meaning to "long distance relationship". Is he really only 20?? Michal, are you robbing the cradle?? lol...


----------



## Mari168 (Dec 18, 2006)

I also met my husband on the internet in a sports chat room and in April I will be married for 11 years. How cool.

Marilyn


----------



## Ricci (Dec 18, 2006)

Well he looks it


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 18, 2006)

he is 19

he is more man than anyone can imagine , belive me

he is my soul mate

my love

my everything


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 18, 2006)

I thought Tyler was 19?

Well nevermind question answered.


----------



## Ricci (Dec 18, 2006)

She's Alive!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 18, 2006)

more than ever


----------



## daer0n (Dec 18, 2006)

wow that is soo cool! glad to know you both have been together for so long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

He might be too young of age, but he can be an old soul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> doesn't matter what your age is i guess, what matters is how much maturity you have and face life with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Satin (Dec 18, 2006)

What about Tyler is he back?


----------



## Ricci (Dec 18, 2006)

Hahah omg wait till he sees this thread ROFLLLLLLLL

oh and BTW I forgot to mention

when I first saw his avatar I dint realize it was him @ first

Hes gotten older lookin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Dec 19, 2006)

Now you really have me wondering, lol, i will have to go check :rotfl:


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 19, 2006)

i'm gonna have to check this out!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 19, 2006)

god i cant wait to see him

there nothing that i want more


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 19, 2006)

Aww, Tyler will love this thread when he sees it!


----------



## Ricci (Dec 19, 2006)

Where the heck is he?


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 19, 2006)

his comp dont work

so if he will can

he will be here in more 3 houres(from his friend comp)

but not for sure

dont worry he will read this tread


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 19, 2006)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...ole-43403.html


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 19, 2006)

yea:sleepyhead:


----------



## Lauren (Dec 19, 2006)

aww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll have to go check out his new pic!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 19, 2006)

tyler you see everyone think you are hot

but for me your hoter than hot

sexier than sexy

i wanna be with you forever

you are the:sunshine: in my heart

you are my heaven

i love you

:wink3:

:hug: :12: :shy: :happy: :smilehappyyes: :12: :6: :thumbsup2: atches: :icon_cheers:

:1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f:


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 19, 2006)

defently:laughing:

he is sweet like heaven

and hot like hell


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 19, 2006)

no no no

i chanced my mind

he is sweeter than heaven

and hotter than hell

he just perfect in everything


----------



## princess_20 (Dec 19, 2006)

awww sister in law you are so cute and inlove


----------



## han (Dec 19, 2006)

tyler wtf are you.. you are missing your own party here!! and yes i thought his avater was cute too..


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 19, 2006)

forever in love


----------



## Thais (Dec 20, 2006)

Did I miss something here?? Michal and Tyler are dating??? Wooooahhh I had no idea!!! Congrats guys!! Have you ever met in person??


----------



## TylerD (Dec 20, 2006)

Well hahaha this is the best thread in the world if I may say so myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YOu girls are just AWESOME!!!!!!!!! I saw Michal PM me and told me about this thread haha so I had to take a look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Thanks for all the compliments everyone and battygurl for starting this thread hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im feeling really flattered right now. Everytime I come on MUT I am in such a good mood after...

WHOOOO THIS THREAD ROCKS!!!!!!

Just for the record I havent met Michal but I cant wait!!!!!!!! I dont think ill be able to leave when I come see her  I got a new job today at Golds which is better pay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ill be coming to Israel faster then I thought whoooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## darkh3av3n (Dec 20, 2006)

You deserve the flattery... the avatar is cute and hopefully we will see some sort of pics with you and michal in israel sooner than expected?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 20, 2006)

you are so sweet


----------

